# Fish are getting bigger...



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have not posted in a while but I have been spending a lot of time on the water. I have yet to catch a fish sub-surface which is preventing me from finding larger bass. But with the storms and low pressure the larger bass have been coming out of the deep end and roaming the shallows. I haven't caught anything to large yet but here's a photo of my biggest fish to date on the fly. 

Now, I have been on the Reds hard. I have been feet from them, tails up, and failure. From stubborn fish to silly mistakes I have found a way to have zero luck. I have thrown clousers, crabs, and shrimp. I plan to get a wider selection of clousers and a few brightly colored poppers. I have been learning and getting closer and closer to success.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice bass!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a real nice bass on a fly.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome. I sent a pm a few weeks ago. You not get it?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

No sir, I did not receive a PM.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you need to have x number of posts before you can use the pm function, and I didnt think about it when I sent it. Basically just said let me know when you want to go fish because we try to go during the week when the weather is good. I 'll send a test and see if it works now.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

You are catching fish, so I assume you are 'hooked'. Once you start tying your own, there is no turning back, especially when you hook one on one of your flies. Learn to tie Clouser minnows - they are so simple and effective, and tying them, you will learn a lot of techniques that you can use tying other patterns. When it comes to redfish, let whatever you are casting sink all the way to the bottom and use short, fast strips and let it rest a lot, especially if you can get that close to them.

Nice black bass.


----------

